# fitting bar end shifters



## spennie (16 Jun 2013)

I would like to fit some bar end shifters to my trice, with an xt shadow rear mech. Can someone tell me if i need an adjusting screw? Where do i put one, as i cant find a shimano glc with an adjusting screw and the ones what come with the shifters, fit onto downtube brazings, is there a way round this problem.
Also i would like to know where i would be able to buy a mirror what will fit with my bar end shifters.


----------



## starhawk (16 Jun 2013)

Regarding the mirror buy ICEs mirror mounts and use mirrycles MTB mirrors the advantage is you get it out to the side enough then

Would like to hear more about the bar end shifters, mine is on the way here as I write


----------



## windmiller (16 Jun 2013)

My Sprint 26 has bar end shifters. The gear cable exits the bar via an extra piece of tubing welded on about 6 inches from the shifter. This keeps the cable out of the way and nice and tidy. Personally I see no advantage of bar end shifters over gripshifts - unless I had problems with my hands or wrists.


----------



## Amanda P (16 Jun 2013)

Adjusting screws: yes, you can get in-line barrel adjusters which are what you need. Like this. (Other suppliers are of course available).


----------



## starhawk (25 Jun 2013)

Uncle Phil said:


> Adjusting screws: yes, you can get in-line barrel adjusters which are what you need. Like this. (Other suppliers are of course available).


 
Thanks for that! Now I have ordered them so we will find out if they work well. Ordered a pair of GrabOn foam handlebars also, plan to make a canal for the wire-guides through them if possible


----------



## Amanda P (26 Jun 2013)

I've just realised that you may not need the inline barrel adjuster for the rear mech - most have a barrel adjuster of their own. It can be handy, though to be able to adjust cable tension fractionally when you're moving. You can do that with an inline barrel adjuster near the handlebars; you can't do it if you only have the one on the mech.

Front mechs usually have no adjustment of their own, so an inline adjuster is almost essential.

Grab-on is good (if unfashionable). I have it on my upright tourer. It has brake and gear cables routed under the foam with no extra work needed, no channel on either handlebars or in the foam. If you have the gear cable routed down the front of the bar, it will make the Grab-on slightly oval in cross-section, but only a tiny but, and that actually makes it fit slightly better in your hand.


----------



## starhawk (26 Jun 2013)

There was a barrel adjuster supplied with the bar end shifters, but that one had to be mounted on a welded on mount. The idea was that you replaced the friction levers on a ordinary ramhorn-handlebar bike and used the old mount for the barrel adjuster. As I am using them on my trike no such mount exists therefore I need the inline barrel adjuster, the bar end shifters themself has nothing even resembling a barrel adjuster.
If Grab-on is unfashionable I see that as a bonus, Fashion is by definition something that is so ugly you have to replace all together after six months. Slightly oval  that may be a good thing if it's in the right place, will have to check if that works on my trike. There are two cable protection lists supplied, as they are almost triangular they may smooth things up


----------



## jayjay (27 Jun 2013)

The cable for my bar end shifters run under the grip material at the back of the vertical grips, putting a cable bump in the crook of the thumb. It feels quite natural there, and since I don't support any weight on the hands, comfortable. The grip is some smooth foam tube I don't know the name of.


----------



## starhawk (25 Jul 2013)

Now I have the Barend shifters, the Rear derallieur and yesterday the handles and the Inline barrel adjusters arrived, but I realise that I need a bar end for the "throttle handle" to the e-assist cause the mirrormount I planned to use is too short but it is a pain finding a long bar end, seems the fashion now is for short bar ends.


----------



## starhawk (23 Aug 2013)

I ended up buying curved bar ends cause the straight ones where to thick for the "throttle handle" then I cut off the curved bit and cemented on a new straight bit of tube, works fine! Yesterday I put the handles on but I couldn't get the wirecanal through under the handles, any tip of how to do it? for the time being I'll put it in the "thumbweb" area an secure it with cable ties in each end, or it might be enough with one cable tie as the top end is held in place by the bar end shifter?


----------



## Tigerbiten (23 Aug 2013)

To get the cable under the grip .....
You just want the cable outer.
Place it against the handlebar and then slide the grip over it and the handlebar at the same time.
Once the grip is in place, you can the pull/twist the outer to the right place before fitting the shifters in place and pushing the inner cable through it.


----------



## starhawk (23 Aug 2013)

Aaaahhhh! that would mean taking the hande off and putting it on again  judging by the problem I had when putting them on without the wire canal that is not something I'm keen on doing. I'll keep them in the thumbweb for the time being, if they give me a problem I will tackle the problem then


----------



## Amanda P (23 Aug 2013)

You can push cable outers underneath Grab-On without removing it, but it won't be easy. At least on your straight bars, there's less danger of pushing the cable right through the foam at a bend (ask me how I know this).

You need lubricant: liquid hand soap or washing up liquid are good. Coat the end of the cable outer in it, and try to get some squirted in the end of the Grab-On. One of those things like a blunt hypodermic that you get for re-filling printer cartridges is handy for this. If you can get the Grab=On to twist on the bars, then you know it's unstuck from the bars, and you should be able to push the cable outer up underneath it. A lot of wriggling and twisting (and some swearing may help too.... or not) may be needed , but you should eventually be able to get it through.

When you're done, rinse everything thoroughly, or else you'll be soapy for evermore, especially when it rains.


----------



## starhawk (23 Aug 2013)

Sound somewhat messy, I have been thinking about taking a wooden round rod a little broader than the cable outer and cutting the end like a hypodermic needle so the sharp point is nearest to the bars and forcing it through inside of the handle then when it comes out on the other end cutting of the sharp part and then dragging it back with the cable outer right behind it. But first I'll try having it on the outside of the handle, the cable of the "throttlehandle" will have to go on the outside anyway, I tried to get the handle on the bars with it inside and detergent but was unable to even get it on the bar at all


----------



## Scoosh (25 Aug 2013)

Uncle Phil said:


> You can push cable outers underneath Grab-On without removing it, but it won't be easy. At least on your straight bars, there's less danger of pushing the cable right through the foam at a bend (*ask me how I know this*).


How _do_ you know this, Uncle Phil ?????


----------



## starhawk (27 Aug 2013)

The conversion is finished the cable outers are noticed when I put my hand on the handles but not a problem and after a while I do not notice them at all. After all the talk about Shimano and SRAM not working together I put the shifter on "Index" just to confirm this, but to my astonishment it worked beautifully, all but the lowest gear which rattled slightly, but that is the largest cog forward and the largest cog rear so that shouldn't be used anyway. I am very pleased with the shifter they have distinct clicks and are easy to operate


----------



## starhawk (13 Sep 2013)

The cable outers and the "throttle" cable is more annoying then I counted on, got to do something about it. As the throttle cable can't go under the handles (too big connecter) I came up with the following possible solution: I cut the handles lengthwise, place the cable outer and the throttle cable in the slit and then wrap the handles and cable with a band, the type they have on a racerbike drop bar handlebar. That ought to work, what do you people think?


----------



## arallsopp (18 Sep 2013)

I run bar ends on four 'bents. Do yourself a favour and put a dob of grease onto the cable where it enters the bar mount. Otherwise, come winter and foul weather, you'll find your outers filling up with water. Makes for interesting times when it's below freezing....

The barrel adjuster is best fitted at the lowest point in the cable run as it falls from the bar. That'll give you an exit point for rain if it does pass the grease...

Andy.


----------



## starhawk (19 Sep 2013)

That's a thing I didn't thought of, the wire opening are right up. I don't think it will affect me however, I ride in the warm half of the year and don't ride in the rain if I can avoid it


----------



## arallsopp (19 Sep 2013)

Ah... that's the joy of living outside the UK. You have a warm half of the year


----------

